# Tivo seeks to shut off our DVRs



## jumpyg2 (Jan 24, 2006)

You've probably heard that Tivo wants Dish to disable our DVRs. A judge will decide this issue in one month. Even if they don't shut them down, I at least expect to be charged DVR fees in the future. Tivo charges upwards of $15/month for their service. I'm not sure how this will work, but our costs are going up with zero benefit to us. The consumer gets screwed by patent litigation once again. Why is the patent system being used to limit competition? With any luck, Tivo will go out of business.

By the way, can software updates be turned off in case they try to disable our DVRs?

No more DVR?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I admit, I don't know much about the Dish Implementation.

But.... On the DirecTV side, the "TiVo" fee wasn't the full $12, it was only $5 per account. 

And if Dish setup their authorization system anything up like DirecTVs,
They can disable the DVR functionality without a software upgrade (they tell the access card that the units don't have DVR service)


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes, we've already heard because it's already posted.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58276


----------



## mplsjeffm (May 28, 2005)

the consumer always gets the shafton patent cases. They are called being "Moused" because Disney has pushed copywrite and patent so far


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mplsjeffm said:


> the consumer always gets the shafton patent cases. They are called being "Moused" because Disney has pushed copywrite and patent so far


Disney doesn't always squash things:

http://copyfight.corante.com/archives/2004/10/04/oregons_donald_duck.php

I bring this up, not because I'm a duck (I'm an Oregon State University Beaver), but because it is an interesting application of licensing.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not keeping track of the big thread in the general forum, so I'll post here.

I thought what Tivo was trying to do, was to prevent any future sales of DVRs by Dish?

No better way to piss all of us off at Tivo than to shut down our DVRs. That would be a public relations nightmare.


----------

